# Returned wallet, got a thank you, I am an idiot!



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I did it again!
I did the right thing, I returned the wallet intact to its owner. I wasted 1 hour for this. I only got thank you. 

I just did the right thing. I feel like an idiot though.

Vent over!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I returned keys 2 weeks ago. "Thank you very much". 

Next time I'm tossing the keys out the window.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I did it again!
> I did the right thing, I returned the wallet intact to its owner. I wasted 1 hour for this. I only got thank you.
> 
> I just did the right thing. I feel like an idiot though.
> ...


I think when they call my standard line will be I'm sorry I only use tip money for gas to return things unfortunately I didn't get any tips in the last couple of days


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Wait we have to return that stuff I thought they left it in your car it was ours to keep


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

LOL, you have to return the stuff at no charge. I hate when they promise you a tip then give you nothing. Try to check the seats after each trip before you pull away.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> LOL, you have to return the stuff at no charge. I hate when they promise you a tip then give you nothing. Try to check the seats after each trip before you pull away.


It was pitch dark and wallet was in a very well hidden place. Actually the guy promised $20.00 even. But he just said thank you and turned away. I went beyond my way thinking how much trouble he must go through to replace, cancel and redo all his things in the wallet.

"the purge" reflects my very dark feelings.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Ask for reward up front next time. Don't short yourself in the future.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> LOL, you have to return the stuff at no charge. I hate when they promise you a tip then give you nothing. Try to check the seats after each trip before you pull away.


BS on the no charge. I always make sure to tell pax to be sure if they have everything. 
I've had 2 pax leave their iPads, got called to return them. I told both their iPad is at lost & found and can be retrieved during business hours (totally bogus) or I would deliver for a $50.00 fee.
I was an IC and set my own fees for what FUBER cannot control.


----------



## Jason Ross (Mar 5, 2015)

You guys are some grumpy grumps


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I did it again!
> I did the right thing, I returned the wallet intact to its owner. I wasted 1 hour for this. I only got thank you.
> 
> I just did the right thing. I feel like an idiot though.
> ...


Anything left in my car get's tossed out. I stop at the gas station at the end of each night I drive and if there is anything left in my car, it gets put in the trash. That means lip stick, lighters, sex toys and yes, phones. Last thing I want is some pax showing up at my door because they were able to track their phone. No, they wont offer a reward to get their stuff back and FUber is always on the pax side.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> LOL, you have to return the stuff at no charge. I hate when they promise you a tip then give you nothing. Try to check the seats after each trip before you pull away.


Yeah, it's those sneaky phones that make their ways under the seats. It's like, not even the phones want to be with the pax.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Was there money in the wallet?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

N


Lidman said:


> Was there money in the wallet?


no, but what difference does it make anyway? Even if there was, I would have done same thing.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah that's what they all say. Nice try.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Yeah that's what they all say. Nice try.


Nice try what? You don't know me, I am not that a-hole that would do what you are implying. I've had wallets with money forgotten and returned intact before. By the way, I don't believe in any religion and any creator. I am not doing it for investing into afterlife. It is just the right thing to do. That's all.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Nice try what? You don't know me, I am not that a-hole that would do what you are implying. I've had wallets with money forgotten and returned intact before. By the way, I don't believe in any religion and any creator. I am not doing it for investing into afterlife. It is just the right thing to do. That's all.


calm down spike...he's just pulling your chain.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> LOL, you have to return the stuff at no charge. I hate when they promise you a tip then give you nothing. Try to check the seats after each trip before you pull away.


^^^
Oh, horse crap. 
Just tell them to pick it up at the police station of your own choice... preferably one as far away as you can get. 
These stories about returning wallets, keys, cell phones, etc have been on this site frequently and since Uber frowns on charging for returns, I've never heard on this site about ever being reimbursed. 
Or better yet, put the item in an envelope without postage, put their address in both areas and drop it in the mail.

I wonder what the legalities might be if you were to get clobbered in traffic while returning crap left in the back seat? 
What are you then, an independent contractor or an employee since Uber says that you can't charge to return items.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I returned a iPhone 6 one time, i told this girl i lived an hour away, and that she can come pick it up, or i can deliver for a fee, and she said i'll give u 60 to return it. And she did, enforce this in the convo before you return items, your time is valuable, and so is gas. yall noobs


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

There is a solution to these scenarios but if you can't figure it out, ask a cabbie.


----------



## Soullust (Jan 29, 2015)

I've actually been fortunate with returns, so far I've had two instances where I had to return stuff. 

The first one was a set of keys from a lady I drop Her off at the airport, and my car kept notifying me "keys detected in car" I thought I broke my keys or somethings, any ways, I do the thing uber told me, report it, take a picture and ect ect, after a week I get a call from the pax, she tells me she's back and she needs her keys to the house. I told her yes no still have them, in fact I was about to mail them to uber, she tells me if I can go drive them to her, (about a 10 mile drive from my place) I told her " I don't know, maybe when I'm in your area I'll drop them off" she then said she would give me 40 bucks to deliver them, after and exchange of words I agreed and was on my way, when I got there, she came out, I handed her the keys and she gave me 60 bucks, I told her thank you, and that was that


----------



## barzion (Mar 19, 2015)

A lot of times when I find items left behind. I usually keep them in my trunk for a few days and if I don't hear from anyone, then i just toss it out. I DO NOT GO OUT OF MY WAY TO RETURN A LOST ITEM EVER.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Oh, horse crap.
> Just tell them to pick it up at the police station of your own choice... preferably one as far away as you can get.
> These stories about returning wallets, keys, cell phones, etc have been on this site frequently and since Uber frowns on charging for returns, I've never heard on this site about ever being reimbursed.
> ...


You have it right Uber-Doober.

That's the only obligation you have. The local Police Station that is inconveniently located on the other side of town. Or return for a cash fee.

Simple - their mistake, why should you be made to pay for it.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i returned a wallet to a college girl ,i burned gas as i was on the other side of the city, you lose out on another job. she was about to take the wallet and go i said whoa whoa ,i burned a good amount of gas could you throw me a few bucks for the trouble. yeah it sucks but in todays world you have to ask and pretty much force it. she gave me $8


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

I always offer to return (would never give anyone my home address to pickup). But I tell them it will be free if I happen to be in there neighborhood and I don't know when that will be or we could agree to a price up front. Always willing to pay.


----------



## eaglesfansurfin88 (Mar 19, 2015)

I had a female passenger leave a plastic bag with her sweaty gym clothes... Looked like expensive seat pants and top....immediately sent an email to Uber telling them... 2 weeks go by and nothing... I send another email to Uber saying "well since it's been 2 weeks I can discard them" They replied no, don't discard, give passenger some time... waited one more week, in the garbage they went.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

i turned in iPhone6. drove the next extra 15 miles in philly traffic to deliver. I only did this because the girl who left it was polite while being in my car.


----------



## Not Me (Mar 26, 2015)

I really hear scary stories from drivers here. $8 bucks for your time? Uber pays some of you $16 for doing nothing (guarantees). No gas, no miles or tear on your car.

Next time a pax calls you ask for $20 and up, depending on how far, and do not hand over until you have the money in hand.

If it's not a phone or wallet/bag, I throw shit out at the nearest gas station.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You have it right Uber-Doober.
> 
> That's the only obligation you have. The local Police Station that is inconveniently located on the other side of town. Or return for a cash fee.
> 
> Simple - their mistake, why should you be made to pay for it.


^^^
Exactly.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I did it again!
> I did the right thing, I returned the wallet intact to its owner. I wasted 1 hour for this. I only got thank you.
> 
> I just did the right thing. I feel like an idiot though.
> ...


You are never an idiot for doing the right thing. Karma will reward you.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Karma will reward you


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> LOL, you have to return the stuff at no charge. I hate when they promise you a tip then give you nothing. Try to check the seats after each trip before you pull away.


"You folks have a great night! Everyone's got purses, phones, jackets, and keys? It's $5000 to return something, haha just kidding of course! But we're not leaving anything, right? Great, enjoy your night!"

Every. Time.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I did it again!
> I did the right thing, I returned the wallet intact to its owner. I wasted 1 hour for this. I only got thank you.
> 
> I just did the right thing. I feel like an idiot though.
> ...


NEVER return an item, always let them come to you. If their items were important to them then they would check for them first before getting out of the car.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Nice try what? You don't know me, I am not that a-hole that would do what you are implying. I've had wallets with money forgotten and returned intact before. By the way, I don't believe in any religion and any creator. I am not doing it for investing into afterlife. It is just the right thing to do. That's all.


You are right, it is the right thing to do, and I believe in most cases it is the legal thing to do. Most cities and states have some laws about lost and found. But I have never seen a requirement that you pay for the return. That is yet another gap Uber intentionally created. If they are going to demand that you return the item, as independent contractors you should be able to bill them for that time. The only option available to you where you can ensure no items are left behind is the ability for you to safely pull over, stop the vehicle, and inspect the seat. That too should be billable.
For the life of me, I still don't understand why drivers put up with this nonsense.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I returned a backpack and got nothing. He did tip me $1 for ride though.

Am I the winner?


----------



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

I mailed an idiot his wallet. Cost me $5.99 for priority mail, and he got it the next day and promised to mail me a $20.00. that was a month ago... no mail has arrived. Best part it was a minimum fair!!

NOW, I look in back seats after each ride then turn off the APP. If I see something I open window and call them back to car to get it.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I returned a backpack and got nothing. He did tip me $1 for ride though.
> 
> Am I the winner?


Yes, you are. Even a $1.00 makes a difference in this gig.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

eaglesfansurfin88 said:


> I had a female passenger leave a plastic bag with her sweaty gym clothes... Looked like expensive seat pants and top....immediately sent an email to Uber telling them... 2 weeks go by and nothing... I send another email to Uber saying "well since it's been 2 weeks I can discard them" They replied no, don't discard, give passenger some time... waited one more week, in the garbage they went.


That bag must've been ripe after 2 weeks! Or are you one of those creeps that like to smell female gym clothes?


----------



## waffi (Dec 28, 2014)

Next time, do what I did. I asked the guy who forgot his iPhone in my car to request a ride from my location to his. He had to move his pin to my location which I provided. I had no problem accepting the ride and driving to him.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

In the taxi, we charge $15 to deliver lost items. Dispatch will try to pay your way to any delivery with a fare. If people don't want to pay the delivery fee, they can come out to the base once the driver has finished their shift and pick it up for no charge. 

One taxi company in town had a problem with a guy who lost a phone, the guy was being a major pain in the ass, conspiratorial about it. He was actually one of our regulars. I guess they had a couple of bad experiences around that time, and now they drop found items at the borough building. That isn't a bad way of doing it either.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> It was pitch dark and wallet was in a very well hidden place. Actually the guy promised $20.00 even. But he just said thank you and turned away. I went beyond my way thinking how much trouble he must go through to replace, cancel and redo all his things in the wallet.
> 
> "the purge" reflects my very dark feelings.


I too use the purge to reflect my dark feelings as well... I feel better afterwards. Personally, if they really want it, they can send a self addressed envelope. Unless she's super hot.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Raider said:


> I returned a iPhone 6 one time, i told this girl i lived an hour away, and that she can come pick it up, or i can deliver for a fee, and she said i'll give u 60 to return it. And she did, enforce this in the convo before you return items, your time is valuable, and so is gas. yall noobs


That's how it gets done. Your TRUE hourly rate.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

waffi said:


> Next time, do what I did. I asked the guy who forgot his iPhone in my car to request a ride from my location to his. He had to move his pin to my location which I provided. I had no problem accepting the ride and driving to him.


OK. But how does he do this if YOU have his phone?


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

waffi said:


> Next time, do what I did. I asked the guy who forgot his iPhone in my car to request a ride from my location to his. He had to move his pin to my location which I provided. I had no problem accepting the ride and driving to him.


You would of made more cash telling the person your fee to return items.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> OK. But how does he do this if YOU have his phone?


I think the PAX can login through a friend's smartphone.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

I had a girl call me the next day for a SCARF. She wanted me to drop it off 13 miles away. Told her its an $80.00 return fee just to get her off my back. It must have had some serious sentimental value, because she paid in full and the 4 wheeled princess got a bath.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> I think the PAX can login through a friend's smartphone.


Really? OK, this is good to know for next time! I got totally gipped a few weeks ago returning an Iphone 6 to a pax who promised to reimburse me...and then didn't! But then again, as hateful as some of these pax are....it will just give them another opportunity to 1* you, right?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I did it again!
> I did the right thing, I returned the wallet intact to its owner. I wasted 1 hour for this. I only got thank you.
> 
> I just did the right thing. I feel like an idiot though.
> ...


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

waffi said:


> Next time, do what I did. I asked the guy who forgot his iPhone in my car to request a ride from my location to his. He had to move his pin to my location which I provided. I had no problem accepting the ride and driving to him.


You just left yourself wide open for a 1 STAR and negative comment. For EXTORTION! Never involve Uber in your private money making affairs.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> You just left yourself wide open for a 1 STAR and negative comment. For EXTORTION! Never involve Uber in your private money making affairs.


Good point. 
Just keep it off the App.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 7253


And then she blew him... @youll shoot your eye out kidd


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Really? OK, this is good to know for next time! I got totally gipped a few weeks ago returning an Iphone 6 to a pax who promised to reimburse me...and then didn't! But then again, as hateful as some of these pax are....it will just give them another opportunity to 1* you, right?


They can't one star you out of spite unless you accept another ping from them. Next Time, stick your hand out, wait for the cash and return the item once all funds are counted. Possession is 9/10ths of the law, therefore, that phone is yours until you decide to sell it back.

The child's version of this story goes: Finders keepers, losers weepers... Now pay me my damn return fee or it goes on eBay!


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

iDriveNashville said:


> "You folks have a great night! Everyone's got purses, phones, jackets, and keys? It's $5000 to return something, haha just kidding of course! But we're not leaving anything, right? Great, enjoy your night!"
> 
> Every. Time.


Exactly !! Save yourself the trouble up front! It should only take you one 'free' return on your part to figure out that its better to avoid the problem in the first place....I don't enjoy ransoming a phone...but its a 'hot potatoe' Pax calls Uber ... Uber says return it free, or Pax calls the Police, says your ransoming the phone, blah,blah blah...not worth it.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

HoverCraft1 said:


> Exactly !! Save yourself the trouble up front! It should only take you one 'free' return on your part to figure out that its better to avoid the problem in the first place....I don't enjoy ransoming a phone...but its a 'hot potatoe' Pax calls Uber ... Uber says return it free, or Pax calls the Police, says your ransoming the phone, blah,blah blah...not worth it.


If you give the pax the option of a delivery fee or dropping off at your local PD station, then it really can't be a ransom.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 7253


You would think with her NCIS income she might use something other than UberX. I guess everyone wants to save a buck. I wonder if she wasn't a TV star if the driver would have returned the phone.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> You just left yourself wide open for a 1 STAR and negative comment. For EXTORTION! Never involve Uber in your private money making affairs.


You certainly like to embellish don't you. Extortion!! Now that's a bit extreme.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> You would think with her NCIS income she might use something other than UberX. I guess everyone wants to save a buck. I wonder if she wasn't a TV star if the driver would have returned the phone.


I wouldn't be surprised if Tiger Woods used uberx. No tip required. Right up his alley.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> You certainly like to embellish don't you. Extortion!! Now that's a bit extreme.


Call it what you like... I'm just using the "legal" term. If you're giving someone an ultimatum and it involves money, it's called extortion. There's nothing wrong with it, just don't involve the uber fools because they'll want their cut.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> Call it what you like... I'm just using the "legal" term. If you're giving someone an ultimatum and it involves money, it's called extortion. There's nothing wrong with it, just don't involve the uber fools because they'll want their cut.


Touche! I have to agree. I guess I always associate extortion with mob shakedowns of local business'.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

eaglesfansurfin88 said:


> I had a female passenger leave a plastic bag with her sweaty gym clothes... Looked like expensive seat pants and top....immediately sent an email to Uber telling them... 2 weeks go by and nothing... I send another email to Uber saying "well since it's been 2 weeks I can discard them" They replied no, don't discard, give passenger some time... waited one more week, in the garbage they went.


Could have sold them on Craigslist...big market for sweaty gym clothes!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Selcric said:


> Could have sold them on Craigslist...big market for sweaty gym clothes!


I agree, I'm sure there's a creepy horny toad on Craigslist willing to pay top dollar to sniff those... Ha!


----------



## Fusion_HAR (Apr 3, 2015)

I still have a vaper thingy from a few weeks ago. I would have informed Uber, but the dude was a ******. He made a point to put down people who don't tip.

a 20 minute or so rant about how Americans are cheap and blah blah. We get to the destination, he pulls out his wallet. Empty. He chuckles "sorry bro" and gets out. 

My wife found the vaper the next day. It's going on CL in a week.

Sorry bro.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Next time I've decided to deliver (if they insist) but accept payment via cash/card prior to returning the item by rolling down my window...don't walk up to their door, it's too easy to just hand it over.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Fusion_HAR said:


> I still have a vaper thingy from a few weeks ago. I would have informed Uber, but the dude was a ******. He made a point to put down people who don't tip.
> 
> a 20 minute or so rant about how Americans are cheap and blah blah. We get to the destination, he pulls out his wallet. Empty. He chuckles "sorry bro" and gets out.
> 
> ...


Those that say they are going to tip but don't because they are just dicks or don't have cash, I now have a Square Reader for them to tip. Oh, you still don't want to tip? Maybe next time (shuts door) asshole! 2 stars for him!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I would just say in general, unless they live close by or near where you are ubering/lyfting, just drop it off at the police station, and make them get it there. You shouldn't have waste gallons of gas not knowing if they'll tip or not.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

I was paid $10 by Uber to bring a phone back. Called client and he said drop it off when it was convenient for me.


----------



## AvianoSweets (May 5, 2015)

VIncent said:


> I mailed an idiot his wallet. Cost me $5.99 for priority mail, and he got it the next day and promised to mail me a $20.00. that was a month ago... no mail has arrived. Best part it was a minimum fair!!
> 
> NOW, I look in back seats after each ride then turn off the APP. If I see something I open window and call them back to car to get it.


I would spend the cash to mail it C.O.D., if he doesn't accept, it comes back to you, then you get to keep it eh? You have proof you tried to return it and it was refused..LOL


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

UberDC said:


> NEVER return an item, always let them come to you.


Tell them to take an uber and meet you at Starbucks or a place of your choice.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Those that say they are going to tip but don't because they are just dicks or don't have cash, I now have a Square Reader for them to tip. Oh, you still don't want to tip? Maybe next time (shuts door) asshole! 2 stars for him!


a credit card reader... Awesome.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> Anything left in my car get's tossed out. I stop at the gas station at the end of each night I drive and if there is anything left in my car, it gets put in the trash. That means lip stick, lighters, sex toys and yes, phones. Last thing I want is some pax showing up at my door because they were able to track their phone. No, they wont offer a reward to get their stuff back and FUber is always on the pax side.


What the HELL are you allowing to go on in the back seat that they lose sex toys? I hope you have a steam vac...


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Fusion_HAR said:


> I still have a vaper thingy from a few weeks ago. I would have informed Uber, but the dude was a ******. He made a point to put down people who don't tip.
> 
> a 20 minute or so rant about how Americans are cheap and blah blah. We get to the destination, he pulls out his wallet. Empty. He chuckles "sorry bro" and gets out.
> 
> ...


So, um, not for nothin', but could you maybe describe this vape thingy in more detail? I might know someone who could save you some CL hassle...


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

D Town said:


> What the HELL are you allowing to go on in the back seat that they lose sex toys? I hope you have a steam vac...


Leather seats get staralized once a week. What goes on in the back seat stays in the back seat


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> Leather seats get staralized once a week. What goes on in the back seat stays in the back seat....for a week anyways...


Corrected post


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I just read in another thread how a passenger left a yogurt cup and spoon in the back seat. Applying the logic of some in this thread, this should be returned to the passenger or dropped off at a police station.

Of course, the response to my claim above will obviously be that a wallet or phone has value to the passenger where as the yogurt cup and spoon does not. So therefore how one deals with left behind wallets and phones is different than how one deals with left behind half eaten yogurt cups.

Form a logical standpoint, that is an assumption. First of all, the yogurt cup and spoon may have a TON of value to the passenger who forgot it. Maybe it's the last thing her mother ate right before she died, and the passenger takes it with her wherever she goes, but forgot it in the Uber. Or maybe the wallet or phone has no value and they left it in the Uber as trash, much like half eaten yogurt cups and spoons are. All wallets eventually get thrown away. All cell phones eventually get thrown away. Some people treat Uber drivers' cars as trash cans, so it's an assumption that the passenger didn't mean to leave it in the "trash can". 

The only way to apply logic to what to do with ANYTHING left in the back seat is either 1) use the value of the item to the passenger as a determining factor; or 2) don't use the value of the item to the passenger at all.

If one chooses to use value of the item to the passenger in their logic, then they MUST contact the passenger for every and all items left in the back in order to learn the value of the item to the passenger. That means not only do wallets and phones result in a phone call to the passenger, but also yogurt cups, read newspapers, loose change, etc, etc.... If you do not call the customer on even what conventional logic suggests is trash, then your logic is flawed, because one man's trash is another man's treasure. Throwing away that half eaten yogurt cup may be an act of throwing away the item in the world the passenger treasures most. 

If however one chooses to not use the value of the item to the passenger at all, then the logic is simple... the item doesn't belong there so it should be removed. If you the driver don't want to keep it, then toss it away.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I always take a picture of it. If I haven't given another ride, I'll call or text them. If I haven't heard from them by the end of the shift I'll notify Uber (if it's something valuable, like a cell phone or wallet). I've either got tipped or paid $10 by Uber for everything I've returned.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't know why uber decided to cancel that $10 return fee. Certainly was a lot simpler to resolve an issue.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

At least you didn't get accused of anything, I used up an hour to return a set of keys just to get asked in a non joking tone..." You didn't make any copies did you?" I was stunned! Never want to tell a woman to go **** herself so bad in my life!


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I don't know why uber decided to cancel that $10 return fee. Certainly was a lot simpler to resolve an issue.


 I didn't know they did. Haven't had to return anything for a couple months.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

johnywinslow said:


> At least you didn't get accused of anything, I used up an hour to return a set of keys just to get asked in a non joking tone..." You didn't make any copies did you?" I was stunned! Never want to tell a woman to go **** herself so bad in my life!


My answer would be, "Yup. Multiple. And we have your address...Goodnight!" Walk away.


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I did it again!
> I did the right thing, I returned the wallet intact to its owner. I wasted 1 hour for this. I only got thank you.
> 
> I just did the right thing. I feel like an idiot though.
> ...


My buddy got his wallet anonymously in the mail... minus the cash taken as the reward.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

SirDavidsr said:


> My buddy got his wallet anonymously in the mail... minus the cash taken as the reward.


I did that once as a teenage. Found a velcro wallet with about $7.00 in it. Mailed it back to the owner and said I kept the money as a reward. lol

On the other hand, I lost my wallet skiing in Utah one time. Had about $100 in travelers checks, and $100 in cash. Some girl found it during the spring thaw several months later. Everything was in it. I mailed her back a $20 and thanked her. Probably a nice Mormon girl.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

SirDavidsr said:


> My buddy got his wallet anonymously in the mail... minus the cash taken as the reward.


Do you happen to know if he would have tipped the driver or at least paid a little towards the gas money?

If not, This was a fair game. I have returned things 6 or 7 times. So far I only got tip twice. In one of them I had to ask "is that it!? To the thank you". In the other one Carla came to open the door with a huge stack of singles left from their earlier strip club visit where I had picked them up from. Plus she hugged me genuinely to appreciate my returning her phone to her at 3:30 am!

Other than that, We are fast becoming a classless selfish society due to uberish behaviors where " everything is included in a $2.40 even the tip" ignorance finds defenders.


----------



## Leoyzag (May 21, 2015)

I would gladly return items and not expect anything in return. Its the right thing to do. I could not be driving for pay and never would have gotten a lost item in my car in the first place. Anything I make while driving is a blessing. I can't pay off debt, pay bills or put food on table sitting at home doing nothing. So many internet and radio scams out there. Finally a way for me to get money out of my car instead of it just depreciating in a parking lot at work all day or in my garage. It is all about how you look at life and your attitude.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Leoyzag said:


> I would gladly return items and not expect anything in return. Its the right thing to do. I could not be driving for pay and never would have gotten a lost item in my car in the first place. Anything I make while driving is a blessing. I can't pay off debt, pay bills or put food on table sitting at home doing nothing. So many internet and radio scams out there. Finally a way for me to get money out of my car instead of it just depreciating in a parking lot at work all day or in my garage. It is all about how you look at life and your attitude.


Does the term "pathetically grateful" mean anything to you?


----------



## Leoyzag (May 21, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Does the term "pathetically grateful" mean anything to you?


Nope. I hope you dont find a lost child. If you expected $20 for a found wallet i wonder what you should expect for helping them find their parents. Wait you wouln't expect a reward for finding a lost child? Why not? Isn't a person infinitley more valuable than a wallet? But it would feel weird if I expected a reward for helping a lost child. So hmm. Leave them their because i probably wont get anything out of it. If it would be wrong to expect a reward for that, why is ok to expect one for a wallet. Its not!

If you hate not getting rewarded then stop driving for people.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Leoyzag said:


> Nope. I hope you dont find a lost child. If you expected $20 for a found wallet i wonder what you should expect for helping them find their parents. Wait you wouln't expect a reward for finding a lost child? Why not? Isn't a person infinitley more valuable than a wallet? But it would feel weird if I expected a reward for helping a lost child. So hmm. Leave them their because i probably wont get anything out of it. If it would be wrong to expect a reward for that, why is ok to expect one for a wallet. Its not!
> 
> If you hate not getting rewarded then stop driving for people.


I hate not being PAID. Not rewarded. PAID.

Lost children. Bit different. I don't know how you can make that comparison with a straight face. I would of course return a child or pet that was lost because it's about the child's or pet's wellbeing too and it's not THEIR fault they're lost. Wallets and phones don't have feelings.

Hate to say this but I hope you get lots of items left in your car so you can enjoy returning them with your car, time and gas. The "reward" of doing the right thing will wane over time.


----------



## Leoyzag (May 21, 2015)

This is funny. You hope ill will on people. Wow, i hope i never get you as a uber driver when Im in your city. You got paid when uber paid you for the orginal trip. The comparison is you expect a reward for something thats not as valuable as a living thing. To expect something for one and not the other is inconsistant.


----------



## Leoyzag (May 21, 2015)

And you didnt hate to say it, i can tell you enjoyed saying. Says something about you and your life view.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Leoyzag said:


> This is funny. You hope ill will on people. Wow, i hope i never get you as a uber driver when Im in your city. You got paid when uber paid you for the orginal trip. The comparison is you expect a reward for something thats not as valuable as a living thing. To expect something for one and not the other is inconsistant.


So you got paid when you made $3.20 or whatever the minimum is where you are and the rider should expect you to drive 40 miles round trip the next day to return a wallet and that's ok, the trip paid for that?

Oh and by the way, according to uber, they don't pay us anything. The rider does.


----------



## Leoyzag (May 21, 2015)

First you should have put it in the mail. That would have cost about $3.00. Duh.. I see my deposit in my bank account from one company not hundreds of individuals. So uber pays me. You need to stop driving if its so bad. And oh i get tips all the time above the fare. Hmmm i wonder what im doing differently. Largest tip? $10.00 for a $30 fare. Trip took me 20 min. Easy money.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Leoyzag said:


> First you should have put it in the mail. That would have cost about $3.00. Duh.. I see my deposit in my bank account from one company not hundreds of individuals. So uber pays me. You need to stop driving if its so bad. And oh i get tips all the time above the fare. Hmmm i wonder what im doing differently. Largest tip? $10.00 for a $30 fare. Trip took me 20 min. Easy money.


If the fare is $3.20 and it cost me $3.00 to mail them back the stuff that THEY lost I'm expected to be cool with 0.20 cents? NOPE!

I'll make an effort to return items if I'm still in the area but I'm not coming out of pocket for it. Sorry but we don't make enough.


----------



## Leoyzag (May 21, 2015)

Ill send you 20 cents.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Leoyzag said:


> Ill send you 20 cents.


How long have you been doing this?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Leoyzag said:


> Ill send you 20 cents.


If you're cool with a vow of poverty that's between you and the Lord. I won't judge however don't judge me because I like to eat more than Ramen Noodles.


----------



## Leoyzag (May 21, 2015)

My life. My choices. Dont worry about me. With uber income that puts me at 6 figures.

Not bad for only having high school diploma.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Leoyzag - clearly you are no different than these selfish, entitled, classless breed of jerks that think other people don't matter. A person doing this to make money and out of desperation is not who you should take advantage of. Most riders are better off than their UberX drivers to afford a small gratuity for the time and resources spent returning an item to them. This is what our parents, pastors, preachers, teachers and inner self must have taught us as an important part of being a member of a society. You are missing to see the point. I hope you are not breeding your kind and if you have already done so, you raise them with class and right mix of moral values.


----------



## Leoyzag (May 21, 2015)

I make more than most of my passemgers. I have picked up people with no car pushing carts at walmart. Starbucks employees. Moms needing to pick up kids from school because dad has the only car and is at work. Waitess getting off work at midnight trying to get home after working all day. Its not all well off people taking uber and i get to help them.


----------



## Leoyzag (May 21, 2015)

A tip is a choice to give nof and expectation. If i get one then great Bonus! If not? I got paid amd helped someone out.

Tips = To Insure Prompt Service. 

Its a bonus! Extra! Again i get tips all the time. What do i do differently? I have a great attitude and im told im entertaining while i drive.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Leoyzag said:


> I make more than most of my passemgers. I have picked up people with no car pushing carts at walmart. Starbucks employees. Moms needing to pick up kids from school because dad has the only car and is at work. Waitess getting off work at midnight trying to get home after working all day. Its not all well off people taking uber and i get to help them.


That's part of being in a customer service as uber driver.
I fixed a pizza delivery guys car once and the expression in his face was priceless. 
I have always went beyond my way to help others especially those who are less fortunate than me. 
From your definition of yourself, if you dropped your wallet with cash in it, the next day I found it and drove to you bringing it intact, would you feel anything in your heart for me to maybe give some cash compensation for spending my time fixing your problem or not? After all you admit to making 6 figure salary and most likely you wouldn't have a problem, right?


----------



## Leoyzag (May 21, 2015)

If it were me id give a reward and be over the top greatful to that person but if i found someome elses i would not EXPECT to get a reward. If i did get one BONUS! If not, i wouldnt be upset. Id be happy I helped that person. Another person might have kept any money and try to use the credit cards.


----------



## Leoyzag (May 21, 2015)

Jason Ross said:


> You guys are some grumpy grumps


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Leoyzag said:


> If it were me id give a reward and be over the top greatful to that person but if i found someome elses i would not EXPECT to get a reward. If i did get one BONUS! If not, i wouldnt be upset. Id be happy I helped that person. Another person might have kept any money and try to use the credit cards.


I would reward and expect to be rewarded. 
Especially if the other person is financially able. 
This has to be the norm. The feeling of being used and taken advantage of is not good.


----------



## Tinareokc (May 20, 2015)

I just feel like the same way you need money - maybe this fare doesn't have reward money to give. Yes I can see where it is rude - especially when you have to travel to return it. But what about just doing the right thing - karma and all that jazz. 

Yes - discuss the cost if it is out of the way. But I think most of us would appreciate someone returning our lost items. Maybe discuss that you have to meet in the middle or work something out before discarding property because you have a preconceived notion this person is undeserving. 

I await the polly-anna flaming.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Tinareokc said:


> I just feel like the same way you need money - maybe this fare doesn't have reward money to give. Yes I can see where it is rude - especially when you have to travel to return it. But what about just doing the right thing - karma and all that jazz.
> 
> Yes - discuss the cost if it is out of the way. But I think most of us would appreciate someone returning our lost items. Maybe discuss that you have to meet in the middle or work something out before discarding property because you have a preconceived notion this person is undeserving.
> 
> I await the polly-anna flaming.


Don't have a reward to give? If I remember dropping them off at a motel or at a house that's lets say "not high value" then I can see dropping it off at no charge.

You guys seem to be talking about karma a lot and how WE need to go out of OUR way, spend OUR time and money, and expect NOTHING in return but the pax isn't expected to do the same? So selflessness is reserved for those of our pitiful class? I don't remember ever calling a pax master and I'm not going to get in the habit of thinking of them as one.


----------



## Tinareokc (May 20, 2015)

D TOWN - You can do whatever you want - I am just stating my opinion. I would not want you to submit to your fares. Just a little bit of my 2 cents. Also if this job has the tendency to fan the flames and create this kind of contempt for the drivers or the riders - it may be the wrong line of work for some. Be safe and take care.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Tinareokc said:


> D TOWN - You can do whatever you want - I am just stating my opinion. I would not want you to submit to your fares. Just a little bit of my 2 cents. Also if this job has the tendency to fan the flames and create this kind of contempt for the drivers or the riders - it may be the wrong line of work for some. Be safe and take care.


Its less about the job and more about being kicked when your down. If I have someone treat me like crap and I vent about it and one of the people I vent to turns around and tells me I just didn't kiss that persons behind hard enough or long enough THAT is probably going to aggravate me more than the original offense. NOT saying that was you it just seems the mentality of some seems to be "the customer is ALWAYS right and if he happens to be wrong...Its your fault".


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> You are never an idiot for doing the right thing. Karma will reward you.


^^^
I was kicking and screaming when I gave this one a "like".


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

I learned how to handle this perfectly. Take notice people.

"Sir, I'm way out here, and I am busy, so I can't get it to you on a timely basis. I'll put it in a box and seal it so it is protected. Please order an Uber to come get it and bring it to you, it'll save you the trip."


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

By the way, karma fearers, that IS doing the right thing.

I'm accommodating without spending MY hard earned earnings on their mistake.

I also learned to look in my car every time to see if there's anything left behind. 5 seconds well spent.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Screw the pax. If they leave something in your car, be that wallet, phone, vibrator, tampons, or etc.. make them come get it.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

nutzareus said:


> Ask for reward up front next time. Don't short yourself in the future.


It's not called a reward if you ask for one. It's called extortion. If I left my wallet in an Uber car, and the driver ask for a reward, the next time he/she saw me would be in court.

Have fun.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> It's not called a reward if you ask for one. It's called extortion. If I left my wallet in an Uber car, and the driver ask for a reward, the next time he/she saw me would be in court.
> 
> Have fun.


I could find a wallet with cash, and say, "Your honor there was no wallet in my car, don't know what the pax is talking about". You should go to court when Judge Judy is presiding, and see how that goes.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> It's not called a reward if you ask for one. It's called extortion. If I left my wallet in an Uber car, and the driver ask for a reward, the next time he/she saw me would be in court.
> 
> Have fun.


Come get your own F'ing things.

Will the restaurant deliver your left behind crap? No? Sue them too.

Imbecile.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I could find a wallet with cash, and say, "Your honor there was no wallet in my car, don't know what the pax is talking about". You should go to court when Judge Judy is presiding, and see how that goes.


Judge Judy is a freak show.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

waffi said:


> Next time, do what I did. I asked the guy who forgot his iPhone in my car to request a ride from my location to his. He had to move his pin to my location which I provided. I had no problem accepting the ride and driving to him.


HAHA this is awesome. I would do: request a ride from my area, and i will end the ride after i get back home. I may stop by somewhere to grab a bite to eat, or refuel my car. take the scenic route, and charge them extra.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

You guys deserve to be deactivated. I own a professional company and do not charge to return a lost item. I even had a guy offer me 100 dollar bill to return it. I declined the money. Be a bigger person and learn from something. Enough said, I feel sorry for you guys that say you would charge. How would you feel if someone didn't return your item that you lost?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> You guys deserve to be deactivated. I own a professional company and do not charge to return a lost item. I even had a guy offer me 100 dollar bill to return it. I declined the money. Be a bigger person and learn from something. Enough said, I feel sorry for you guys that say you would charge. How would you feel if someone didn't return your item that you lost?


see you own a professional driving company. We are independent contractor. therefore we have no "conflict of interest" or "bribery" policy.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I could find a wallet with cash, and say, "Your honor there was no wallet in my car, don't know what the pax is talking about". You should go to court when Judge Judy is presiding, and see how that goes.


If someone is stupid enough to ask for a reward to return personal property, they're most likely not smart enough to win I court. But it's nice to see just how "honest" some Uber drivers are. You're working for slave wages , so I guess one shouldn't expect too much from any of you.

Carry on.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> You guys deserve to be deactivated. I own a professional company and do not charge to return a lost item. I even had a guy offer me 100 dollar bill to return it. I declined the money. Be a bigger person and learn from something. Enough said, I feel sorry for you guys that say you would charge. How would you feel if someone didn't return your item that you lost?


Get off your high horse.

I have been in this business for a long time.

If you leave something in my limo, you are welcome to come to our office and pick it up.

Why the heck would I DELIVER it to you on my dime?

Now, if you were a regular, well paying customer.......


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

GooberX said:


> Get off your high horse.
> 
> I have been in this business for a long time.
> 
> ...


Most of my clients are regular well paying clients, but that's not the point, at some point you have to be a human being.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> If someone is stupid enough to ask for a reward to return personal property, they're most likely not smart enough to win I court. But it's nice to see just how "honest" some Uber drivers are. You're working for slave wages , so I guess one shouldn't expect too much from any of you.
> 
> Carry on.


So, you KNOW most UberX drivers work for slave wages, yet you don't tip.

BUT, you want us to deliver your left behind goods for free.

That makes you a prick.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

GooberX said:


> So, you KNOW most UberX drivers work for slave wages, yet you don't tip.
> 
> BUT, you want us to deliver your left behind goods for free.
> 
> That makes you a prick.


Here's an idea. Don't drive at all for uber. Work for Limo company.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Most of my clients are regular well paying clients, but that's not the point, at some point you have to be a human being.


I am a human being.

I will accommodate your schedule, and make myself available for you to pick up your stuff.

I'm not a free delivery service jack.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Here's an idea. Don't drive at all for uber. Work for Limo company.


Here's an idea, get lost.

This is "UBERPEOPLE.net".


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Come get your own F'ing things.
> 
> Will the restaurant deliver your left behind crap? No? Sue them too.
> 
> Imbecile.


Ya.....I guess that's the response one should expect from a part-time hack in need of a second job.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Ya.....I guess that's the response one should expect from a part-time hack in need of a second job.


LOL...if you only knew.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

GooberX said:


> LOL...if you only knew.
> 
> Imbecile.


I drive black car for uber as well. Just an FYI


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> I drive black car for uber as well. Just an FYI


I drive an SUV, so?

Come pick up your crap at my location, unless you are one of MY clients.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

If you leave it in my car it's mine unless it's a wallet or a phone. And if you want it back you have to come to me to get it.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Screw the pax. If they leave something in your car, be that wallet, phone, vibrator, tampons, or etc.. make them come get it.


^^^
From what I hear about Uber customers, the tampons would be used.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> If someone is stupid enough to ask for a reward to return personal property, they're most likely not smart enough to win I court. But it's nice to see just how "honest" some Uber drivers are. You're working for slave wages , so I guess one shouldn't expect too much from any of you.
> 
> Carry on.


^^^
Not a question of asking for a reward or honesty. 
Since Uber doesn't like a driver to charge for returning property, at that point, if and when a driver gets clobbered in traffic, what is he? 
At that time is he working and covered under Uber's policy, or is he just driving his own vehicle fulfilling an Uber requirement at which point his own insurance coverage won't kick in? 
There's a lot more to taking time out of your day and driving miles out of the way than just being "honest" in your ignorant, selfish, self-centered and superficial mode of thought. 
No taxi or livery services here in town will return an item for free... you pick it up at the lost and found at the company office.... that is, of course... and here we come 360 degrees once again, you want to PAY to have it delivered. 
It's YOUR stuff, and YOUR responsibility... not the driver.


----------



## enzosly (Jan 27, 2015)

Just drove back 25 min after finding this guys phone in my backseat. So I turn around and drive another 25 to the bar he was at. Went in and said hey bud I think you forgot your phone. I said I couldn't let something this important and expensive just get lost. 

He took the phone and said. ... Thanks. I waited for about 5 sec just to see if he gave a shit that I just took 40 min for him to get his phone back and nope he went right back to the table.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

enzosly said:


> Just drove back 25 min after finding this guys phone in my backseat. So I turn around and drive another 25 to the bar he was at. Went in and said hey bud I think you forgot your phone. I said I couldn't let something this important and expensive just get lost.
> 
> He took the phone and said. ... Thanks. I waited for about 5 sec just to see if he gave a shit that I just took 40 min for him to get his phone back and nope he went right back to the table.


^^^
What a jackass.
Not you... the guy in the bar. LOL.


----------



## enzosly (Jan 27, 2015)

Jerk off I should of tossed it out the window


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

enzosly said:


> Jerk off I should of tossed it out the window


^^^
LOL!
Like we haven't heard that one before.


----------

